# replacing my TB for Another one from VZW



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

so my power button is going to sh** and its really annoying me now. i wanna take it in to VZW but im wondering would flashing the OTA that was recently pulled throw any red flags to them? or would i have to go back to Froyo+radio?


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Good question ... not sure how the OTAs roll, if it's by location or what. You know anybody else in your area with a stock TB? See if they got the update.

I would think (pure assumption) that you'd be fine with either one being that the OTA was pulled.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

The people I do know with A TB are on cm7 so not sure if they even care about the ota

Is there a full froyo ruu I can flash so I can take it in today?


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I think this is the right one http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1160286


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

So me being on CM7 and newest radio i could just flash this in Hboot and be ok?

anyone confirm this will work?


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> So me being on CM7 and newest radio i could just flash this in Hboot and be ok?
> 
> anyone confirm this will work?


Yup, flash in hboot & your set... Should get you s-off too

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

If you rooted revolutionary it will not accept the HBoot if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> so my power button is going to sh** and its really annoying me now. i wanna take it in to VZW but im wondering would flashing the OTA that was recently pulled throw any red flags to them? or would i have to go back to Froyo+radio?


To me.... http://androidforums.com/thunderbol...bolt-rooting-methods-updated-8-24-2011-a.html

Is best unrooting methods in my opinion. I used on my old bolt which has charging problems. (Adb root). But this has unroot for revolutionary or any other permanent root method. Scotty knows what's up.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you so much and I don't remember how I rooted I think it was a exe file I ran and it did everything for me. I think on revolutionary it installed recovery and said revolutionary when accessing it correct?


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah in your Hboot it should have said revolutionary at the top.


----------

